# Fuji Touring Wheels?



## mrd2689a (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm set on getting a loaded touring bicycle in the next couple of weeks or so for a 16 day tour in late july (self-supported). I plan on doing more tours in the future. anyway, i was originally planning on getting the surly long haul trucker complete bicycle, but its not avialable for a long time, and then i thought the jamis aurora, but that's not available too.

what do you guys think of the fuji touring? http://fujibikes.com/2007/bikes.asp?id=290&subcat=2
i can get it 10% of retail, and if i get it i will rip off the tiagra brifters, and sell them on ebay so i can put dura-ace bar ends and regular brake levers. i'll probably put a brooks saddle on it too. mainly, what do you think of this setup for loaded touring? can it handle the pessures? is it a good deal? the one thing that seems iffy to me are the fuji hubs and rims. i have no idea if these are good or not. anyone have any experience with these/advice? thanks a lot everyone.

matt


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

mrd2689a said:


> i was originally planning on getting the surly long haul trucker complete bicycle, but its not avialable for a long time,


Are they back ordered? Just because of the season or something else? I'm just now starting to plan to get a touring bike, will probably wait for the off-season to do any serious shopping. Sorry I can't answer your questions.


----------



## mrd2689a (Apr 24, 2007)

hey treebound,
i don't want to piss off any surly employees if they are looking at this forum, but this is what happened for me. all the local bike shops that I went to tried ordering it from the distributor (quality) but they are out of them. the "complete" long haul trucker is actually new, even though the frame has been made for a while now, and this was their first batch. it was a very small batch, and they sold out very quickly. the second batch is due at the earliest in jully, and i have heard as late as fall.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

There's a Jamis Aurora on the local craigslist here in Milwaukee, 52cm. Not sure if that's much help though, just use caution when buying. I'm sure either myself or one of the other locals which I haven't met yet could go check out the bike in person to verify that it's a real bike and not just some .img file.
edit: forgot the link: http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/336058859.html

I wouldn't worry about peeving off any employees, if they sold out then that's good for them and maybe they should have built more if possible. But then it's always a guessing game trying to figure out how much of what to sell if there is no track record of sales. Probably depends on what else they're up to up there, they do seem to have become popular lately which can put a big strain on a small company. I think I recall something in a business class once that went something like "death by success and growing too fast".


----------

